# Supermoto



## CNCO (May 12, 2011)

Went to a race last weekend and wanted to post some pics,




DSC_1469 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1422 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1317 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1210 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1021 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_0969 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_0939 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1803 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_1575 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_0008 by CNCO1, on Flickr




DSC_0006 by CNCO1, on Flickr


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 12, 2011)

They all look pretty good, consistant.


----------



## CNCO (May 12, 2011)

Thanks, for some reason its much easier to shoot at the track. I took a lot of shots n honestly most of them came out like this. The tighter you go the easier it is.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (May 12, 2011)

8 is my pick


----------



## MWG (May 12, 2011)

loving it, i like 1 and 8


----------



## CNCO (May 12, 2011)

Thanks guys. FYI thats 17 yr old phenom pj jacobsen. He is a top ama road racer, he has a long career ahead of him. To my knowledge he has already raced moto gp 125.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 13, 2011)

CNCO said:


> Thanks, for some reason its much easier to shoot at the track. I took a lot of shots n honestly most of them came out like this. The tighter you go the easier it is.


 
The longer the lens the harder it is though. If you were using a 400-500mm lens to end up with the same images you would find the room for missing shots increases.  Shooting with a 70-200 or even a 300mm is easier.  Not that shooting fast moving objects is really all that easy.


----------



## Formatted (May 13, 2011)

Don't slant with the bikes! Otherwise all well exposed and in focus.


----------



## memento (May 13, 2011)

cool shots! 

SuperMoto FTW!!


----------



## CNCO (May 14, 2011)

Slanting is a popular trend. I guess you eat filet mignon well done.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 14, 2011)

I'm not a big fan of shooting on a slant, but like everything, if it's done well and used as a way to create different looks on some images it works.  People like to see a variety of angles. If everything looks the same the images,  even though consistant in quality, would get boring to look at.


----------



## CNCO (May 15, 2011)

imagemaker46 said:


> I'm not a big fan of shooting on a slant, but like everything, if it's done well and used as a way to create different looks on some images it works.  People like to see a variety of angles. If everything looks the same the images,  even though consistant in quality, would get boring to look at.


 
i totally agree, that is why i am starting to ignore simple rules of photography. i figure do something different. LOOK AT JACKSON POLLACK!


----------



## molested_cow (May 15, 2011)

I like the slant. Makes them look like they are trying reeeally hard.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2011)

A lot of them are cropped too close. They're all composed essentially the same. The slant makes the riders look like they're going to fall out of the frame (specifically 1 & 2). 

Jackson Pollock may have done something different, but Jackson did it well.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jun 2, 2011)

CNCO said:


> imagemaker46 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a big fan of shooting on a slant, but like everything, if it's done well and used as a way to create different looks on some images it works. People like to see a variety of angles. If everything looks the same the images, even though consistant in quality, would get boring to look at.
> ...


 
Shows what you know about Jackson, and elements of composition.
But sure! ignore those rules and be "different"!
Actually you'll be just like everyone else that doesn't know anything about composition.

:roll:


----------

